# As of now, I only have an idea ...



## reverberates (Dec 1, 2006)

As of now, I only have an idea of a movie and I would like to wonder if you guys think it is a neat idea and whether you think it is a unique idea as well. I don't want to "accidentally plagiarize" that would be horrible :/

"a guy has an internal conflict - split personality disorder, maybe?
ambiguous personality of some sort whatever
thriller - "hitchcock-esque"
the guy thinks someone is following him and trying to kill him
but the other person is actually himself ... he's like a hallucinating/dreaming or whatever
and the guy that he kills is the part of himself that he doesnt like
once he kills this guy - he's back to normal - he's just fine"

should i add anything to it or whatever, to make it sound better


----------



## erotic_cookie (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you should see Fight Club, this idea sounds almost exactly like it.


----------



## reverberates (Dec 2, 2006)

erotic_cookie said:
			
		

> I think you should see Fight Club, this idea sounds almost exactly like it.


 
fight club? are you serious?

what the hell is it about, i have never seen it ever! haha


----------



## Lenny Pumpskin (Dec 19, 2006)

It sounds like a description of Donald Kauffman's (Charlie Kauffman's twin brother in 'Adaptation') script, 'The Three'.


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 20, 2006)

it brings to mind several 'mental aberration' type thrillers... especially tim hutton's 'the dark half' adaptation of the king novel... 'fraid you'll have to go back to the drawing board for an idea that hasn't been so often done already...


----------



## wcmartell (Dec 22, 2006)

*Been done*

This basic idea has been done in FIGHT CLUB and DARK HALF and SISTERS...

and what those films did - that *must* be done if you are writing a movie - os make the split pesonality into 2 different people - 2 different characters. That way we can SEE the two sides of the character. It's *externalized*. Movies aren't about the split in the mind, they are about what we can SEE. 

So, either find a brand new version of this story... or find a new idea.

I come up with 100 ides to find the one worth scripting. The other 99 are trash. You don't want to script the first idea you come up with, you want to script that amazing unusual idea. 

Once you've got that amazing idea:
http://www.ScriptSecrets.Net/articles/Zombie.htm
That article will help you turn the idea into a screenplay.

- Bill


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 22, 2006)

wow!... never thought i'd see you _here_, bill... welcome to the forums!!!... hope you'll stick around... imdb's gone so far downhill lately, i'm finding more deserving in-need newbies on the other sites i monitor... 

[to any of my fellow forum-goers who aren't familiar with this guy, he's one of the most respected newbie advisors in the film/tv screenwriting arena... as well as a well-produced writer in his own right... his 'Scr(i)pt Magazine' is a good resource for those wanting the inside scoop on writing for tube or screen... let's give him a hearty welcome, so he'll stick around!]

so glad to see you here, bill... hope you'll drop in more often...

love and hugs, maia


----------



## branbran (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you should start by asking yourself questions and create a solid backstory.  I agree that this sounds like the films mentioned above, but honestly there are rarely any films made that doesn't lean toward another film with some of the same ideas.

Sounds like you should breakdown the character and go from there.  Most of the time that will help create the story.  I would also hold off on watching those films above, as it would hinder your own perception of your story and character.


----------



## ebmadman (Jan 17, 2007)

I live by the concept that no idea is original; everything you can and will think of has been done before in some way, shape or form. It's all about what spin you put on your story that makes it uniquely your own, (the French New wave guys had a _theory_ about that, lol). So just concentrate on your vision, whatever it may be.


----------



## Feyness (Feb 7, 2007)

It's Identity, exactly, except with less characters (although The Three was brought to mind). It's really been done. Also, multiple personality disorder is very very overused, try and stay away from it if possible.


----------



## doggy_dog555 (Feb 27, 2007)

that sounds just like high tension


----------



## cas5875 (Mar 2, 2007)

yea there has been many movies with similar plots.  

When reading your description the first thing that came to my mind was "Never Talk to Strangers"

But unlike some people i dont feel waiting for that Unique idea.  After many years of movies, new and unique ideas are hard to come by and a real treasure.  

For the person that said its a waste of time, i disagree. I think its the perfect practicing tool.  Write what you can about your ideas you dont care about while trying to think of that one idea that will be your "Vision".

It will expand your tool set and also help conjure up new ideas for when you do find that "Perfect Story" for you to write.

But again like someone said even the most un-original idea can be turned into a great movie if its given an original spin.  If you can add something to someone else's work, improve it and make it better then dont let anyone tell you not to do it.


----------



## Dream_A_Day (Mar 2, 2007)

Secret Windows (I think that was the name) by Stephen King also comes to mind, and also, of course, the movie titled the same with Johnny Depp.  John Shooter..... Shoot Her....  Yikes.


----------

